# Had a challenge to get thru



## north585 (Nov 26, 2013)

And I did. The 928 was amazing!


----------



## north585 (Nov 26, 2013)

Part 2


----------



## north585 (Nov 26, 2013)

Final photo...sorry, didn't know how to post all photos together.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I love it...more Honda snowblower porn...post some video...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The whole idea is to be happy with your equipment. Looks like we have a happy owner. Gokd looking blower and a real nice job.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

those " red " snowblowers work perty darn good


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like you had fun blowing snow. don't worry about posting pics because I don't know how either. the guys will help you. where do you live so we have a idea where you are at. here in nw ohio we may get up to 7in by Thursday when it is done. hope you can try the Honda some more.gayland


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow... that's a nice challenge pile. Looks you solved it!


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks Awesome! I can't figure out how to post pics either, lol. 12+ predicted in CT between tonight and Friday noon. Time to have some fun!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm being a bit simplistic but you need to chose "Advanced" instead of "quick reply" and then below the box for typing your comments is a box "Manage Attachments" where you can go to the picture on your computer and click to add it to your reply. I think you can add four, might be more.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

the snow seemed to be a veryyy convenient height lol...nice machine.


----------



## Gordon's (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anybody think it would have been better to pick up an Ariens rather than, say, my hs 928?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> those " red " snowblowers work perty darn good


Yeh. Them Toro's rock.  ..And so do those Hondas.


----------

